# Can I join signals with incredibly mild asthma



## Jordansp2016 (7 Dec 2021)

I applied to the army in 2016 and the RMO sent me a letter saying I am medically unfit because I had been regularly prescribed a ventolin inhaler which is meant for relief during asthma attacks. I played junior a hockey at the time, never did use the inhaler but the trainer said he wanted one on him in case of emergencies. I was told If I go 2 years without using it I might be eligible.

I do have asthma, but it is well managed, I have not had an attack since I was a small child, I have kept regularity active in high level hockey and boxing, baseball, fort biking, and all I need for medication is one daily dose of advair. I often forget to take my advair for days at a time and if I do the only symptom I get is a slight cough. I can still play through the discomfort. I am in great shape, I’m 6 feet tall, muscular, near perfect vision, I just re-applied for only in demand occupations like signals. And I’m wondering if this will be disqualifying. I can run 2.4 km without so much as breaking a sweat. The Med tech at cfrc Edmonton told me I need a pulmonary function test, a methacolone challenge test, and a note from my family doctor saying I will not have any asthma attacks even with strenuous physical exertion.

Is there any hope in hell that I get in? Does it help that my great grandpa and two of his three brothers served in World War Two, fought in Berlin, I aced all my tests, the cfat, everything else

Is there anyone in the forces who currently has asthma or anyone who’s an army doctor or recruiter who might be able to answer this question? I want to join the army so bad ! Is there any chance for me with mild asthma ?


----------



## winds_13 (7 Dec 2021)

The RMO is the only one who can give you a definitive answer.

Your test scores, relation to former military members, and even trade selection (unless applying as a CIC officer) are not relevant. The issue is that you must meet the Common Enrolment Medical Standard (CEMS) in order to join, and your asthma may or may not meet threshold... it didn't when you applied before. The question now is whether or not your condition is at a low enough level that it meets the threshold, which is determined by the RMO.


----------



## mariomike (7 Dec 2021)

Jordansp2016 said:


> Is there any chance for me with mild asthma ?



As mentioned above.

In case you have not read it already, you may find this discussion of general interest.









						Asthma & the CF (merged thread)
					

Unfortunately I think I need to bow out. I don't think I can justify spending the next 6 months re-schooling to apply, go through the CFAT, interviews, maybe even as far as aircrew selection ultimately to face a high chance of rejection for something out of my control. Frustrating to say the...




					www.milnet.ca
				






> Unofficial site, not associated with DND.


----------

